# عمل نموذج ( تصميم جديد ) من اللاتكس أو المطاط المرن



## globeon (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أخوتي الكرام
أرجو منكم الإفادة بهل يوجد بينكم متخصص في صناعات المنتجات المصنوعة من اللاتكس أو المطاط المرن مثل الذي يستخدم في صناعة بالونات الأطفال ؟

ماهو نوع الإسطمبات المستخدمة في هذا المجال بالذات ؟ و هل هي رخيصة الثمن أم ماذ ؟

أريد عمل تصنيع النموذج الأولي للمنتج الموجود في المرفق الموجود ، و أرجو من عناية السادة المهندسين الكرام إفادتي 
و شكرا

محمد


----------



## WADAMOON (7 يناير 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

